# MAC - Mineralise Satinfinish, Mineralise Skinfinish - Feb 2007



## lara (Jan 11, 2007)

Please place all your *Mineralise Satinfinish/Mineralise Skinfinish* swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, crisp and as colour-accurate as possible!

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Mineralise Satinfinish/Mineralise Skinfinish discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Mineralise Skinfinish/Mineralise Satinfinish colour story thread.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 4, 2007)

MSF Medium Dark : 







Sample of Satinfinish NC35 :


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 12, 2007)

old shimpagne, new shimpagne


----------



## Kim. (Feb 14, 2007)

Shimpagne and Medium natural MSF


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Feb 15, 2007)

*With Flash*

(Clickable Thumbnail)




*Without Flash*

(Clickable Thumbnail)




(from left to right)

Medium Natural MSF
Medium Dark Natural MSF
Shimpagne MSF

Me wearing, Medium MSF, Dark MSF and Shooting star.

(Clickable Thumbnails)







Sorry for the bad quality of the pics


----------

